# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  magos en murcia

## juandejuan

Hola, me gustaria saber si hay magos profesionales en la provincia de Murcia que puedan darme clases de magia de salón, y asesorarme en todo lo relacionado con montar mis propias rutinas. un saludo a todos

----------

